# Steam Releases - Ersteindruck



## Jor-El (4. September 2013)

Hallo,

wie vermutlich dem einen oder anderen unter euch, geht es auch mir so, dass ich teilweise bei den ganzen Spieleangebot kaum noch durchblickt. Da erscheinen Early Access Titel und Indie Titel wie Sand am Meer, bei Greenlight werden mal so 100 Spiele durchgewinkt und bis dann mal ein Review irgendwo im Netz erscheint, hat man entweder Geld für eine Gurke ausgegeben oder die ein oder andere Perle gar nicht erst mitbekommen.

Da dachte ich mir, dass man sich hier im Forum auf Perlen und/oder Pannen aufmerksam machen kann, die so auf Steam erscheinen.

Ich würde auch hiermit mal den Anfang machen. 

Ich hab mir gestern am Releasetag *Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons* für 13,99€ gekauft.
Der Grafiklook ala Fable hat mich direkt angesprochen und mehr als dass es schon im Xbox-Live Store erhältlich ist, wusste ich nichts davon. Egal, ohne Vorfreude kann man ja bekanntlich nicht enttäuscht werden. 

Die Geschichte handelt von zwei Brüdern die ausziehen, um ihren letzten verbleibenden Elternteil zu retten.
Glaub ich zumindest, denn die Sprachausgabe ist nur Gebrabbel, Untertitel gibt es nicht und auch ein HUD sucht man vergebens. 
Dadurch macht es einen sehr cineastischen Eindruck.

Die Steuerung ist sehr witzig. Ein Controller ist zwingend notwendig. Ich verwende dazu das 360 Joypad für den PC. Mit dem einen Analogstick steuert man den einen Bruder und mit dem zweiten Stick halt den anderen Bruder, was zu ganz schönem Hirnkrampf sorgen kann, wenn die Zwei kreuz und quer laufen. 

Die Rätsel sind alles andere als anspruchsvoll aber gefallen trotzdem, zumal die beiden sich dabei oft ergänzen oder gegenseitig helfen müssen. Auch mit den Bewohnern kann man ein wenig interagieren, wobei jeder dabei seinen eigenen Stil hat, passend zu deren Charakter.

Die Welt ist sehr stimmig und liebevoll arrangiert. Die Grafik weiß trotz kaum Grafikeinstellungen sehr zu gefallen. Die Schatten fielen mir positiv auf, Kantenflimmern habe ich kaum gesehen. Gut, die Texturen sind jetzt nicht der Kracher, trotzdem passt es sehr gut rein.
Die Musik ist der Hammer und ist das i-Tüpfelchen auf dem Ganzen.

Von mir also eine klare Empfehlung auch wenn ich erst eine Stunde gespielt habe und ich noch nichts über den Umfang sagen kann.

Zum Schluss ein ein paar Bilder um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.

Have Phun!

*Edit:* So, laut Steam hab ich 3,3 Std gebraucht um ans Ende zu kommen und ja, das Spiel hat ein Ende. Ein richtig gutes obendrein! Spielerischer Anspruch sehr gering aber klasse Story und Ambiente. Ist sein Geld wert. Gerne mehr davon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erok (4. September 2013)

Also ich kann aus dem Greenlight Angebot den Euro Truck Simulator 2 nur wärmstens empfehlen 

Sehr sehr gutes Spiel, was auch stets Updates bekommt, in denen Neuerungen eingebaut werden, und nicht nur Fehler  behoben....

Letztes Update beinhaltete unter anderem das Luftdrucksystem und einen neuen LKW - den IVECO Higway...

Mit dem nächsten oder  übernächsten Patch soll dann der neue VOLVO mit an Bord sein. 

Und am 20 September, nach  knapp einem Jahr, wird ein DLC mit Ost-Erweiterung erscheinen, mit weiteren polnischen Städten. Soll wohl 9,99 Euro kosten die Erweiterung 

Auf Seiten wie LS 2011/2013 Mods - Kostenlose Mods für Landwirtschafts Simulator runterladen | modhoster.de bekommt man auch schon zahlreichen Mods für das Spiel, die es echt verschönern und reichlich erweitern 

Das Spiel ist wirklich sein Geld wert  

Greetz Erok


----------



## kero81 (4. September 2013)

Also mir gehen ja diese ganzen Indie/Greenlight/EarlyAccess/wasweißich Games langsam voll aufn S..k! Das meiste(98%) ist in meinen Augen totaler Rotz. Andere sehen das anders(Hallo Fanboy).


----------

